
Decades Ago, MDMA Was Used in Marriage Counseling - anythingnonidin
https://bigthink.com/sex-relationships/decades-ago-mdma-was-used-in-marriage-counseling
======
apo
_...Naranjo 's partner, Alexander Shulgin, synthesized the more commonly known
MDMA, which proved to be less hallucinogenic and less toxic than its original
formation._

Shulgin synthesized a variety of phenethylamines (of which MDMA is a member)
and tryptophans, tested them on himself, then wrote detailed experimental
procedures, including his own subjective responses to what he had made.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiHKAL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiHKAL)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiHKAL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiHKAL)

~~~
grawprog
I've read both those books. The way he went about those syntheses and tests on
himself and managed to write such coherent details about the experiences
really blew me away. It's really too bad what happened with him and the DEA
because of his research. It's also too bad he couldn't finish the research he
was working on before his health declined.

------
ruytlm
I am reminded of this[0] piece, of when heroin was available by prescription
in the UK, prior to the war on drugs.

[0]: [https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/yw4nnk/when-boots-
prescri...](https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/yw4nnk/when-boots-prescribed-
heroin-the-uk-did-drug-policy-right)

------
filereaper
Interesting, guess there's more truth to fiction than I suspected. There was
an episode of Mad Men where a major character and his wife take LSD during
counseling.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Away_Places_(Mad_Men)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Away_Places_\(Mad_Men\))

